# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Невыгружает Информационную базу

## kalhyn

Ситуация:
Конфигурация не типовая, есть несколько баз с такой конфигурацией, проблема только в одной.
При выгрузки информационной базы возникает ошибка - Недостаточно места на жёстком, места на жёстком диске навалом 
После использования 1с предприятия, 1с висит в задачах и недаёт выключить компьютор, предполагаю по той же причине

----------


## Sokoloff

есть решение заходишь в программу (платформу) 1с (по умолчанию C:\Program Files\1cv81\bin\ там находишь chdbfl.exe 
Дальше в ней указываешь путь к базе у которой косяк... и после ее лечения все будет ок :)

----------


## kalhyn

Спасибо, помогло)

----------

